# Can you feed lake malawi cichlids MANGO?????:-)



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey, Ive had my lake malawi cichlids for about 3 months now, and i just wanted 2 know, can you feed malawi cichlids mango? Ive heard that you should feed them lettuce, but how about some fruits even other than mango, but still mango?
:withstup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

why would u wanna do that?


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

idk, just want 2 know


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

i wouldnt......but that just IMO.


----------



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

It is my understanding that you can pretty much feed a fish anything. I remember reading about someone feeding their fish donuts. 

Pretty sure you should be safe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

i wouldnt feed my fish any food apart from fish food and blanched peas.


----------



## I<3Fish (May 10, 2010)

DTetras2 said:


> Hey, Ive had my lake malawi cichlids for about 3 months now, and i just wanted 2 know, can you feed malawi cichlids mango? Ive heard that you should feed them lettuce, but how about some fruits even other than mango, but still mango?
> :withstup:



Cucumber. The inside. :fun:


----------

